# In pace



## h2o4u

How many folks from Pace? I would like to know how many Pacenites are on the forum and then how many are willing to come to Pace for a BASH?

We do have access to a live band if we schedule appropriately!!!!
*August Body/facebook*


----------



## OB One

You can add me to your list.
OB


----------



## matthewy8

Sounds good to me. Where are you thinking of having it?


----------



## Bamagirl325

I live in Pace


----------



## Bigdady

Iam in Milton...


----------



## Robin

Another Pacer........................


----------



## fireglove

I'm in Pace


----------



## Bucket of Bait

Here!


----------



## 60hertz

I'm in pace too...


----------



## collinscraft2

I live in Pace, would like to meet sometime.


----------



## Just ASK

I'm also in Pace...would love a chance to meet some new folks!


----------



## h2o4u

DAAAANG.......I didn't realize I have so many neighbors. That's great we need to plan a get together when it's convenient to everyone. I have the outdoor space but the way the weather has been lately......?


----------



## bassn8ed

born and raised in Pace, 50 years now.


----------



## bassn8ed

wonder how many are Pace High Alumni's?
Real Names?? 
Ray Collins


----------



## Hawkseye

I'm in Pace.


----------



## helo_hunter

Live in Pace also.


----------



## Shadow6

In Pace as well.


----------



## kendive

Bigdady said:


> Iam in Milton...


Second that...

I'm in Milton, FL too... :thumbup:


----------



## Shane Lewis

Lived in Pace all my life and graduated Pace High in 1990:thumbup:. Presently working in Iraq:gunsmilie:though, so I am out on the party. Maybe next time.


----------



## Jaw Jacker

kendive said:


> Second that...
> 
> I'm in Milton, FL too... :thumbup:


+3 in Milton :thumbsup:


----------



## bassn8ed

you got to know by now that Milton does not count... Panthers are not from Pace, Patriots are, have your own party.
just poking fun, I love Milton but don't go to a Milton vs Pace game and expect folks to be shaking hands. Yall know it..


----------



## SKEETER

5 points to be exact... We use to get together at the Oval Office for beer and burgers on the occasional Wed. evening.


----------



## cpn.jp

*Alumni*



bassn8ed said:


> wonder how many are Pace High Alumni's?
> Real Names??
> Ray Collins


Class of '82...


----------



## spare time

Class of '00


----------



## [email protected]

pace at 5pts here too.


----------



## Downtime2

City slickers....


----------



## h2o4u

Shane Lewis said:


> Lived in Pace all my life and graduated Pace High in 1990:thumbup:. Presently working in Iraq:gunsmilie:though, so I am out on the party. Maybe next time.


We can work it around your schedule anytime!!!!


----------



## h2o4u

Dang.... some of you fellas could probably here me if I went outside n holler'd. I'm just up Quintette from da points. 40 years born n bred right cheer.


----------



## Splittine

Let's do a Oval Office get together soon. Like Skeeter said it used to be a regular thing.


----------



## fla_scout

Graduated from Pace in 1982 and live over in Mulat. 

We still get together on Thursday nights at the Oval Office with a group from the GCFC. Everyone from here quit gong and it kind of fizzled out. No reason not to come out on Thursdays since a lot of folks on here are on the GCFC as well. We get started about 18:00 on the last Thursday of the month and that means this coming Thursday. Come on out.


----------



## Bo Keifus

OB One said:


> You can add me to your list.
> OB


+1. I'm always down for a good bash! I don't live there though so I'd be visiting


----------



## drifterfisher

Downtime2 said:


> City slickers....


Ha,you gotta be kiddin right? I'm bout 14 miles north of the red light in Baker....drive through the state forest,then ya get to my place...:thumbup:


----------



## HEIST

I live right above 5 points on chumuckla.


----------



## fla_scout

I checked with Al the owner of the Oval Office and he said if the PFF wanted a different night than a Thursday night would be fine. They have the GCFC and Jeep club on the last Thursday of the month and the Blackwater Pyrates on the third Wednesday of the month along with a new group of the off road motorcycle/ATV'S group. Other than that anything is really open. 

Monday's is wing night, Wednesday's are two dollar burger night and Thursday's are happy hour all day and night as well as military appreciation. Tuesday's special is homemade sloppy joes.

Let me know and I'll be there if my work schedule permits (I am there two or three days a week anyway).

Scott


----------



## Downtime2

drifterfisher said:


> Ha,you gotta be kiddin right? I'm bout 14 miles north of the red light in Baker....drive through the state forest,then ya get to my place...:thumbup:


Don't sound like you in Pace either...:whistling:


----------



## konz

I'm in pace too.


----------



## jim t

What is a "Pace"?:whistling::whistling::whistling:

Pensacola's little bastard sister?

Jim

It ain't the PACE Fishing Forum. :whistling::whistling:


----------



## 192

jim t said:


> What is a "Pace"?:whistling::whistling::whistling:
> 
> Pensacola's little bastard sister?
> 
> Jim
> 
> It ain't the PACE Fishing Forum. :whistling::whistling:




Now that's funny!!!!


----------



## hebegb

Pace is where all of us kool kids live!


----------



## h2o4u

jim t said:


> What is a "Pace"?:whistling::whistling::whistling:
> 
> Pensacola's little bastard sister?
> 
> Jim
> 
> It ain't the PACE Fishing Forum. :whistling::whistling:


Nothin' personal just wonderin' who my neighbors were. And if you aint from Pace you wouldn't know....:thumbup:


----------



## reelhappy

another pace forum user here . and the oval office is a awesome place come on down thursday for a burger and beers .


----------



## capt'n slim

i live in Pace, floridatown to be exact.

I never knew **** was from pace the guys a band camp legend on another forum. lol


----------



## Atwood

Pace here. Im in.:thumbup:


----------



## floater1

Live in pace also up behind the burger king


----------



## Smarty

fla_scout said:


> I checked with Al the owner of the Oval Office and he said if the PFF wanted a different night than a Thursday night would be fine. They have the GCFC and Jeep club on the last Thursday of the month and the Blackwater Pyrates on the third Wednesday of the month along with a new group of the off road motorcycle/ATV'S group. Other than that anything is really open.
> 
> Monday's is wing night, Wednesday's are two dollar burger night and Thursday's are happy hour all day and night as well as military appreciation. Tuesday's special is homemade sloppy joes.
> 
> Let me know and I'll be there if my work schedule permits (I am there two or three days a week anyway).
> 
> Scott


 Tell Al Marty said hello and that I wish I could make it but I'm to busy playing nurse and keeping old folks kicking. He and his wife are good people :thumbsup:


----------



## mike potter

*Over here!!!!!!*

I live in milton....close enough?


----------



## Bucket of Bait

Is this the start of pacefishingforum.com?


----------



## fla_scout

Smarty said:


> Tell Al Marty said hello and that I wish I could make it but I'm to busy playing nurse and keeping old folks kicking. He and his wife are good people :thumbsup:


Will do Marty!


----------



## Shane Lewis

h2o4u said:


> Dang.... some of you fellas could probably here me if I went outside n holler'd. I'm just up Quintette from da points. 40 years born n bred right cheer.


 
What year did you graduate? I graduated in 1990.


----------



## Shane Lewis

mike potter said:


> I live in milton....close enough?


 
No Mike!!! You have to move a few miles west to be in our club:laughing:. Sorry!!!

I will still talk to ya in public though...


----------



## mike potter

*need new HOME IN PACE*

Looking for house in pace...must have at least four bedrooms and two baths..


----------



## Smarty

fla_scout said:


> Will do Marty!


Thanks buddy :thumbsup: He might not remember me at first but if you mention my statements I think it'll jar his memory. I used to work at American Cyanamid before I became a nurse. A lot of my local co-workers were his loyal customers before he moved into the new place. I haven't been there yet but hear the burgers are as good as ever! One of these days I'll have to see for myself :yes:


----------



## h2o4u

How many of you Pace a Nites ( and any other PFF members) wanna get together tomorrow evening? Nothing special just a hangout in an old field with some music and fun. All outdoor....but the little ladies can use the indoor facilities. If ya wanna come come on and don't hesitate thar's plenty of parking and no neighbors!! Just call or text if you need directions (850-982-6910)because it's hard to explain where it is...Look for Myree lane on Google.


----------



## Sea Ducer

i'm in pace too!!!!!!


----------



## Fig Newton

I live near Pace!!


----------



## h2o4u

All right all you Pacenites we are gonna be hangin out Saturday Night Ifn ya wanna join us. We are on Quintette Hwy. and this is a pre-hurricane party so bring yourselves and some friends.......even of they are from Pensacola:whistling:


----------



## reelhappy

this thursday is the pace get together at the oval office if anybody wants to come we will be there around 6ish for beer and good times, 
we will be to right as you walk in over near the video golf ( fla-scouts favorite thing ) come on down ,


----------

